# Cam's Aquatic Services is Back!!!!!!



## Camsaquaticservices (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi everyone this is Cam as you probably know as the guy with the discus store on dundas in Mississauga. Well I want to take the time to thank everyone for the support through out my first tuff year in business.

I have just recently decided we are going to continue business and expand on my tanks. We just finished out renovations

The fallowing is a list of certain category fish going into certain amount of tanks

Discus have 16 seperate independent filtration unit. All tanks are 75 gallon each

Saltwater tank has 4 75 gallon in one central system. All fish only. Will consider invertebrates.

Africans / tropical has 24 40 gallon tanks.

I'll be posting alot of pictures up. My prices are all wholesale. Usually I'm very good service and we will only advise you on things you need. If you have any questions you can directly contact me or text me on this number 647 388 5291 thanks  Cam


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

are you still at 1133 Dundas street East Mississauga Ontario L4Y 2C3 Canada?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Moved to General Marketplace.


----------

